
PVS-Studio: Static Code Analysis of UE4 (Part 1) - DmitryNovikov
http://coconutlizard.co.uk/blog/ue4/pvs-studio-static-code-analysis-of-ue4-part-1/
======
AndreyKarpov
Hello! I am one of PVS-Studio developers. Thanks a lot for the article, it’s
great to see that you like the way the tool works.

It should be said, that you won’t probably find a lot of bugs in the code. The
thing is, that once we have already delved in code of this project and fixed
those bugs that were found (at that moment of course)

It all started with an article
[http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0249/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0249/)

Later we worked cooperatively with Epic Games company and this work had the
following results:
[http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0330/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0330/)

Which means that at this moment you will be finding bugs that appeared after
our fixes. But it’s not a big deal, we’ll be still very interested to see the
articles you write. I just wanted to let you know about the previous articles.

Thank you once more, we are looking forward to reading Part II.

